# M. Betelgeuse ?



## InvertFix (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the spider and/or tarantula genus and species is in the beginning of Betelgeuse????

It's gorgeous and I hope to obtain them. (I say "them" because I think I'll want quite a few of them!)

Also any clue as to what their average price is ???

Thanks,
          Fix

ALSO THE SPIDER THAT LILLIA, or LIDIA (sp..??) HAD SEEN WHEN SHE FIRST MOVED INTO THE HOUSE??? 

Thanks much in advance. Super advanced since I'll probably be the only one up at this terribly late/early post! 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 9, 2012)

So no one knows huh?


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 9, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> So no one knows huh? ...



Sorry. You're going to have to give me time to buy some more popcorn, dig out the DVD from the belly of my motorhome, then watch the whole bloody movie to refresh my seriously fading memory. You seriously don't think I'm going to go through all that trouble and not watch the whole bloody movie, do you?

I'll get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c30/explodingkinetoscope/spidermodel.jpg
 screen shot, but i need to lighten the pic to see what it looks like . i see markings but eh...it really is too dark a shot.


heres the edited shot but its not any better...
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d185/nikki9093/spidermodel-1.jpg

it is indeed in the opening scene...look carefully cuz i cant tell...tiger rump maybe???someone needs to watch that first scene on a big screen tv and get bact to us, OR youtube it. literally its in the first 5-7 seconds of the movie. well...i havent gotten to the other part yet...so yeah...


OK...at about 11.50 minutes into the movie is a spider on a web. well, i know that Ts dont spin. so i cant help ya there. it IS a pretty big spider tho.may also be movie effects.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep. What they said.  ^


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you mean Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice is a character played by Michael Keaton in the movie of the same name.

Betelgeuse is a red giant star that can be seen in the winter (in the Northern Hemisphere) as the shoulder point in the constellation Orion. Fun fact, while Betelgeuse only has about 20 times our Sun's mass, it is 1000 times larger and 50K times brighter than our Sun. Further, it is so large and so bright (and unstable - a function of its size and temperature), it is almost impossible to tell how far away it is. Estimates place it between 300 and 600 light years away, with the most recent guess at 430 light years from us.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 9, 2012)

Beetlejuice Beetlejuice Beetlejuice!


Also, it looks like a generic tiny brown tarantula. It's a little grainy though, and I'm sure my VHS isn't much better. I remember it being much, much bigger. Funny how that's always the case.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 11, 2012)

jim777 said:


> I think you mean Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice is a character played by Michael Keaton in the movie of the same name.
> 
> Betelgeuse is a red giant star that can be seen in the winter (in the Northern Hemisphere) as the shoulder point in the constellation Orion. Fun fact, while Betelgeuse only has about 20 times our Sun's mass, it is 1000 times larger and 50K times brighter than our Sun. Further, it is so large and so bright (and unstable - a function of its size and temperature), it is almost impossible to tell how far away it is. Estimates place it between 300 and 600 light years away, with the most recent guess at 430 light years from us.


That's how his name was advertised on the movie and I thought it would be a clever title for this post. I was actually just referring to the spider being shown at the beginning of the movie. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 11, 2012)

Hobo said:


> Beetlejuice Beetlejuice Beetlejuice!
> 
> 
> Also, it looks like a generic tiny brown tarantula. It's a little grainy though, and I'm sure my VHS isn't much better. I remember it being much, much bigger. Funny how that's always the case.


The markings on its rump are closely resembling a tiger rumps markings .. So I'm not sure it's a common brown T. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2012)

The second pic, where it's lightened up, looks like a GBB spiderling.  They have tiger rump like markings.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 11, 2012)

How long do GBBs keep their spiderling coloration though? When the man had picked it up it was a substantial size. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 12, 2012)

it did have a big abdomen...bit it WAS a smaller spider too. hard hard hard to ID. and theres nothing on the web that says "this is the spider we used in that movie" grr. lol.


----------



## Transient (Jan 12, 2012)

jim777 said:


> I think you mean Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice is a character played by Michael Keaton in the movie of the same name.
> 
> Betelgeuse is a red giant star that can be seen in the winter (in the Northern Hemisphere) as the shoulder point in the constellation Orion. Fun fact, while Betelgeuse only has about 20 times our Sun's mass, it is 1000 times larger and 50K times brighter than our Sun. Further, it is so large and so bright (and unstable - a function of its size and temperature), it is almost impossible to tell how far away it is. Estimates place it between 300 and 600 light years away, with the most recent guess at 430 light years from us.


Actually Betelgeuse is how his name is spelled, not to nitpick 

I always thought the spider was a Wolf spider until I watched it again recently.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 12, 2012)

What, no its not.
It's Beetlejuice! Beetlejuice!
Beetlejuice!!


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2012)

Hobo said:


> What, no its not.
> It's Beetlejuice! Beetlejuice!
> Beetlejuice!!


Affirmative.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 12, 2012)

Hobo said:


> What, no its not.
> It's Beetlejuice! Beetlejuice!
> Beetlejuice!!




If you watch through the movie, his advertisement on the flier and on the television has the spelling of his name. 
Betelgeuse. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Jan 12, 2012)

Bah! It'll always be beetlejuice to me!
It fits him better!

Oh, uh, anyway... 
yeah, that tarantula... is a tiger rump probably.

[SUB]Beetlejuice is awesome.[/SUB]


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Is it a tarantula?


----------



## jim777 (Jan 12, 2012)

eh, a little giant red star trivia never hurt anyone  Especially when Betelgeuse is so plainly visible in the night sky right now.

As for the GBB keeping its sling coloration, mine kept its leg colors for about 4.5 months before they turned darker. The rump is still striped and the carapace still orange though, at just under 2" (a thinner than a pencil carpace 2" too, not a chubby 2 ").


----------



## Shell (Jan 12, 2012)

Bigboy said:


> Is it a tarantula?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 12, 2012)

It could very well not be a tarantula. I just want to find out what the heck it is !

It's been driving me crazy. I can't even find the answer on the web. Grr. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Transient (Jan 12, 2012)

All right, I own the movie and I got these:




Bottom photo, although you have to squint you can tell the eye positions aren't like a Ts at all, plus the carapace is more rounded than flatish. I stand by my guess of a kind of wolf spider, or similar.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 12, 2012)

You're right. Definitely not a tarantula.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> If you watch through the movie, his advertisement on the flier and on the television has the spelling of his name.
> Betelgeuse.
> 
> 
> Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


IMDB has led me astray.  I feel betrayed!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks wolf-ish to me.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 12, 2012)

Shrike said:


> IMDB has led me astray.  I feel betrayed!


It's okay.  the movie cover spells it like it sounds haha
But the other spelling placed strategically like a tarantula genus and species I thought would draw more attention to the thread when people are like "What kind of T is that??" haha

With that crap I see now its definitely not a T. Now... What kind of wolf or whatever else.... Is it??? :O


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 12, 2012)

Guess the only tarantula in the movie is in the song....


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 12, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> Guess the only tarantula in the movie is in the song....





Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry to open this back up. Watching the movie searching for the same thing. Looked like a tiger rump to me, but that last picture definitely looked wolfish. I'm glad this thread exists.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 3, 2015)

I just spend the last 10 or so minutes reading this thread...all I can think is that I'll never get that time back oh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 3, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I just spend the last 10 or so minutes reading this thread...all I can think is that I'll never get that time back oh:


I had EXACTLY the same reaction, CB. :laugh:


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd think you'd be used to that feeling by now, given the content of most of my posts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood (Apr 3, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I'd think you'd be used to that feeling by now, given the content of most of my posts.



hahahahaha.  You crack me up sometimes Tim:biggrin:


----------

